
Beautiful Assembly (LuaJIT) - fogus
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.lua.general/81280
======
swah
luajit's author on this post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/iup0m/beautiful...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/iup0m/beautiful_assembly_luajit/c26sg7f)

~~~
malkia
Yup, Mike is right about that, but I'm still impressed with what it generated.

